# Show your Apistos Tanks!!



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Im going to start an Apistos tank but want to aquasape and such.. So show me your aquascape tank that contains Apistos!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't have one, but the nice ones I have seen incorporate rock work and large leafy plants such as Crypts, Anubias and Swords. These all serve to provide tons of hiding spaces for them to 'nest'.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Don't forget large, smooth rocks if you want them to breed well. =)


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Smooth rocks only work for open spawners. Go for caves and such.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

The more complex the hard scaping for hiding spots the better IMO. The cichlids like it, and really they add the most to that type of scape. They're rather boring in tanks without caves and hide outs.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Does anyone use pvc piping for caves? Im curious if they would feel just as comfortable in that as they would in a ceramic pot or a cave made from rocks.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

I have A. Agassizi breeding in PVC, her favorite place, but no brood. The male likes a clay flower pot.
Mark


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone keeping the macmasteri?
Any of the european bred varieties? (the color variants of species)?


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Apistogramma viejita Rio Meta and A. hongsloi 'red streak' are the only two species that I've kept which were European bred. They were shipped out of Germany.


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Im trying to figure out how many Apistos or Blue ram's I can keep in my tank. I want to try to breed them. I might go with the rams... How many can I keep in a 20 gal long?


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Two pairs max if there's decent cover for both pairs to establish their territories. If you want to try to evenly space the tank up, put a divider down the middle and place a rock or something which will delineate the boundary. Once the pairs are established on each side, remove the divider.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

My Apistos caucs, orange flash, like the clay pot where my pair of Blue Rams always spawn right out in the open. The first time they spawned in my 29 gallon was on a Red Tiger Lotus leave and it was one of the highlights of this hobby for me.

I also love to watch my little female apisto trying to lure the male into the clay pot, she peaks out of the hole and when she sees him, she darts out and tries to entice him back into the pot with her. She will stay close to that pot and dart out to challenge anyone who dares to swim near it. It's really something to behold, as she is so little and she goes up against the male ram who is very big. She's so entertaining, I could watch her for hours.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I have a threesome of the Orange Flash cockatoo's that have spawned several times. Linda, I agree with you about the females.They flip their tails at the male. They're really neat to watch. 

My pair of Rams liked to spawn on an Amazon Sword leaf.

I really think that SA dwarf cichlids are really neat!


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Anyone wish to share how much they paid for a pair of apistogramma cacatuoides?

I found them for 40 bucks a pair so I opted for bolivian rams instead. Anyone find them cheaper?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

My cockatoos were $4.99 each at Triangle in Durham, NC. Aquamains in Greensboro, NC has them for $26.99 each. Sometimes Nature's Emporium in Burlington, NC sometimes has them for $3.99 to $5.99. The price really varies greatly around here.


----------



## Djtbster (Oct 26, 2006)

my apisto tank consist of 3 pairs of apistogramma panduro/pandurini pair fo german rams, 3 angels 4 pepper corries,


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

"Where's the beef?" oops! I meant to say, "Where's the fish?"


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Cool driftwood Djtbster!


----------



## valice (Nov 16, 2005)

Mine housing a trio of A. agassizii 'Tigre' and a pair of German rams.


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

*Apisto Cockatoo*

I have rescaped my entire tank for the benfit of 1) Less maintenance and 2) make it a more conducive set up for my Apisto. I have one male and three females. All 3 of the females have set up shop and spawned. Because there are so many dense coverings, thus good hiding spots, many of the fry have survived to become teenagers that are holding their own in a tank with some real bullies hanging around. I have a small shoal of emperor tetras that have also been spawning at the same time as the Apistos and that has created some interesting dynamics. Anyway, these are really fun fish to watch. I feed the tank bbs that I am hatching 2 times a day and the little guys can pack away the bbs. I replaced my HC foreground with e. tenellus and small carpet forming crypts that gives a nice, low growing foreground for the juvenile Apisto to hang out in. Good luck with your set up.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

My January '07 issue of TFH just arrived. There's an article called "The Apistogramma Aquarium" by Kevin Plazak in it. It's too bad that it's only a few pages long. He talks about breeding them, water conditions, personality, etc. with a few pictures.


----------



## user367 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Ramirez*

All my 20 Ramirezs died in 12 month
They body was werythin...


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I was just flipping thru that article in TFH late last night.
I couldn't find anywhere where the author talked about the temp. that he kept his small breeding tanks at. But he did say he used Java Moss.
I keep my apistos at around 84 degrees which I have found is too hot for Java moss, or most any moss at that temp, but I know the apistos, at least the Cacatoides that I have like it hot, even up to 87 deg.
What temp would anyone reccomend to keep a breeding tank at?


----------



## pnchowdary (Jul 27, 2006)

dstephens - You have a very nice tank.


----------



## dennisfermin (Dec 7, 2006)

Does anybody know of any apisto breeders in the Atlanta, Georgia area?
Dennis


----------

